# Belkin Blues



## Bow (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got a new Belkin N300. Mod# F9K1007V1. Firmware is up to date.
Connection is dynamic.  Router firewall is off. 
I am getting lag and dropped connections in games web pages are slow to load and my BOINC software will not connect.  This thing has lots of setting and I do not know what they do.  The user manual is useless.  Sure could use some help please.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 13, 2014)

Belkins just blow unfortunately.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Telco or Cableco?


----------



## Bow (Aug 13, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Telco or Cableco?



I dont know?


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 13, 2014)

Bow said:


> I dont know?


He's asking if you're provider is a Telecom company that owns phone lines that provide something like DSL service or a Cable company that provides cable internet over coax, like your television does.

My question is: Are you plugged right into the router? Can you bypass your router and get full speed (have you ruled everything else other than the router out)? The kind of internet shouldn't matter IMHO as long as you know the modem is giving you what you're supposed to be getting.


----------



## Bow (Aug 13, 2014)

I have Time Warner Cable, and yes I am plugged right into it.  I have no problems If I take the router out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2014)

What is your signal strength when wireless? Also if you have a android or iphone you can get a wifi analyzer to check other channels around your house to find one that is not being used as much. I was using a wlan card at home until I upgraded my router and setup a full gig network.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 13, 2014)

have you reset it before? then recheck it again


----------



## Bow (Aug 13, 2014)

I got called into work so I will have to check again later.  What I can't figure out is BF4, I am getting good ping 34-39, and some packet loss, but it is very playable.  War Thunder I get bad connection issues, connection interruption.  IRacing also has connection interruptions.  I had to drop out of a race because of it.  No one else was having a problem.  I went and played BF4, no issues.  
I will reset the modem when I get home and post again

Thanks guys.


----------



## claylomax (Aug 13, 2014)

The title of this thread is awesome.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bow said:


> Just got a new Belkin N300. Mod# F9K1007V1. Firmware is up to date.
> Connection is dynamic.  Router firewall is off.
> I am getting lag and dropped connections in games web pages are slow to load and my BOINC software will not connect.  This thing has lots of setting and I do not know what they do.  The user manual is useless.  Sure could use some help please.


 Are you using a new ethernet chord.

problems can be with the modem, wall plate,splitter(outside or in attic, coax itself, orange home run or even corrodded fconnector fittings,or even a bad signal being sent from the cable node.

i would hard reset that router and start fresh


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 13, 2014)

Replace the router. never had good luck with a belkin no matter what.


----------



## Bow (Aug 14, 2014)

I did a hard reset, changed cables and things seem to be working better.
Thanks for the tips.


----------

